# Mahindra 4500



## tfordala

I bought a 2002 Mahindra 4500 with 350 hrs on it and it runs awesome..42hp with 39 hp at the pto..I was surprised at the power this tractor has for only 42 hp and its size and weight..the tractor is in real good shape with everything still works..lights guages and all...tires are about 95%...wheel weights are on it...I was wondering whats the reselling value of a tractor this size and in good shape?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

tfordala said:


> I bought a 2002 Mahindra 4500 with 350 hrs on it and it runs awesome..42hp with 39 hp at the pto..I was surprised at the power this tractor has for only 42 hp and its size and weight..the tractor is in real good shape with everything still works..lights guages and all...tires are about 95%...wheel weights are on it...I was wondering whats the reselling value of a tractor this size and in good shape?


Welcome to the forum, tfordala. Please feel free to post some pictures of your tractor. Bye


----------



## Rockycragranch

tfordala said:


> I bought a 2002 Mahindra 4500 with 350 hrs on it and it runs awesome..42hp with 39 hp at the pto..I was surprised at the power this tractor has for only 42 hp and its size and weight..the tractor is in real good shape with everything still works..lights guages and all...tires are about 95%...wheel weights are on it...I was wondering whats the reselling value of a tractor this size and in good shape?


I'd like to know that too. I'm looking at a 2006,4110 TLB but I don't know where to find tractor values. There ought to be a KBB for tractors and implements.


----------



## papasmithnc

Rockycragranch said:


> I'd like to know that too. I'm looking at a 2006,4110 TLB but I don't know where to find tractor values. There ought to be a KBB for tractors and implements.


I would do some more research on the 4110 here, TractorByNet, and elsewhere. I was look looking at one and my research indicated that this model had a higher incidence of problems than other models in the Mahindra lineup. At least that was the very strong impression I got.


----------



## Medic_Steve

tfordala said:


> I bought a 2002 Mahindra 4500 with 350 hrs on it and it runs awesome..42hp with 39 hp at the pto..I was surprised at the power this tractor has for only 42 hp and its size and weight..the tractor is in real good shape with everything still works..lights guages and all...tires are about 95%...wheel weights are on it...I was wondering whats the reselling value of a tractor this size and in good shape?


I have a 2003 4500 and mine is only 35hp @ PTO.


----------



## jasper1106

*Mahindra 4500 problems, problems, problems!*

180 hours rod through the block, one rod cap laying in the oil pan, 2nd, one bolt out another ready to drop. Nearly a year fighting with Mahindra to get short block and I had to pay labor.
Now 300 hours and starter is shot.
You want a Mahindra? Good luck, you'll need it!


----------



## papasmithnc

jasper1106 said:


> 180 hours rod through the block, one rod cap laying in the oil pan, 2nd, one bolt out another ready to drop. Nearly a year fighting with Mahindra to get short block and I had to pay labor.
> Now 300 hours and starter is shot.
> You want a Mahindra? Good luck, you'll need it!


Yeah, I have a 4500 mahindra with 430 hours. Had the starter rebuilt at about 300 hours. Had to replace it at 420 hours. This seems to be a weak point.


----------

